# How much do you pay for car insurance per 6 months or a year?



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I choose under $600 this last time, but am going to up that - again.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im at 900 dollars every six months for full coverage.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

$140.

What kind of cars do you drive? My car is old enough to drive now, but it still looks good and runs perfectly.

(This is why I hate to concept of buying health insurance across state lines. There is no way my insurance rates would go down if Ohio had to cover NY and CA prices.)


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

$136/month...*gets a calculator*
$816/6 months
$1632/yr

This is for full coverage, but a $1,000 deductable. I drive an 09 Suzuki SX4, still has the new car smell and a huge car payment to go along with it.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

170, $500 deductable. it's a 2005 tiburon. i've got to get an oil change today.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

612 every 6 months for full coverage on my 2008 Honda Accord.


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

$200/month or $2400 a year for a piece of crap 99 Mazda protege (ugh it's even silver!)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

$90 year for full coverage. Being rating 1 has its benefits


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I went on my mums and for fully comp, it was around £800 for a year.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

$414 for 6 months with Geico.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I paid just over 2000 euros for one years full insurance on a 1.9tdi. This is not that bad seeing as I only had my licence for a month or so at the time.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

$2000 a year.


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

580 Euros I think


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

$409 every six months for full coverage. I also have my house insurance with them and have an old junky van my dad uses on it so I get discounts for that. Also, my insurance company gives a good rate for people with really good credit ratings.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Havalina said:


> $200/month or $2400 a year for a piece of crap 99 Mazda protege (ugh it's even silver!)


Your insurance rate will start to go down after you get past the age 26. By the time you are my age it will be a lot cheaper.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

$0, I take the public bus, $90 a month unlimited transportation


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

200 every 6 months, driving a car as old as you has it's benefits.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

$259 every six months.


----------

